
New Myspace: Bringing (Re)Gentrification Back? - ldayley
http://thesocietypages.org/cyborgology/2012/09/27/new-myspace-bringing-regentrification-back/
======
paulhauggis
"MySpace was dangerous and full of predators. Facebook’s stark one-size-fits-
all layout (the digital equivalent of suburban tract houses) was “clean,”
while infinitely customizable MySpace profiles were “ghetto” and covered in
“bling”—and, later, the digital graffiti that spammers leave on abandoned
profile pages"

Call it what you want, but Myspace is ugly and allowed people to make it
really annoying when viewing their profile page. This is why I left.

If I was in a bad neighborhood and I was getting robbed every day or saw
graffiti all around my neighborhood, I might leave too. I don't know why this
is painted as a bad thing.

I feel like this article is implying that the Myspace "ghetto" was created by
mostly black and latino users, which just isn't the case. I also don't see
Facebook discriminating against anyone.

It's not just the whites that left Facebook..everyone did.

